# *******osta-gain 40% off everything alpha sale*******



## maniac0614 (Oct 21, 2012)

*Osta-gain's 

Blowout Alpha sale

40% OFF EVERYTHING*







*Osta-gain.com

ALPHA SALE
We are having another

HUGE BLOWOUT SALE

We will like to thank our customers for making us
their number one Peptide and Research company!

Without our Researchers
Osta-gain will not be here!

So what's the best way to thank you guys?

HOW ABOUT A ALPHA BLOWOUT SALE

USE CODE

alpha

TO

SAVE 40% OFF EVERYTHING*

*OSTA-GAIN.COM*

*Research Purposes Only And Not For Human Consumption*

Customer Service Email: osta-gain@safe-mail.net​


----------



## Musclehead33 (Oct 22, 2012)

Back to the top!!!
cant stress how much of a deal this is.
time to do some serious research.


----------



## osta-president (Oct 22, 2012)

40% off


----------



## osta-president (Oct 22, 2012)

FREE tank top with orders over $350


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 22, 2012)

*USE CODE 

alpha

TO SAVE 40% OFF EVERYTHING!*​


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 22, 2012)

CODES

ALPHA

alpha

Alpha

Will work for 40% off!​


----------



## Musclehead33 (Oct 22, 2012)

osta-president said:


> FREE tank top with orders over $350


Wore mine today! 
I love it people break their neck to see what it says.lol.


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 23, 2012)

Musclehead33 said:


> Wore mine today!
> I love it people break their neck to see what it says.lol.



They do the exorcist move when they see our osta-gain shirts and tank tops!


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Customers must create or log into your account in order to make an order!

Osta-gain.com*


----------



## Musclehead33 (Oct 23, 2012)

maniac0614 said:


> *Customers must create or log into your account in order to make an order!
> 
> Osta-gain.com*


While your at it follow Osta gain on twitter.stay close to the action.


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 24, 2012)

*why ALPHA?!?!? Because our reputation made us that!

Save not 20%,not 35% OFF

SAVE 40% OFF EVERYTHING

we mean it 40% off everything.

If its on the label, its in the bottle!

Osta-gain.com*​


----------



## osta-president (Oct 24, 2012)

Wait not 20%, not 25% but 40%  ????


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 24, 2012)

osta-president said:


> wait not 20%, not 25% but 40% ????



thats right broski

only at osta-gain.com


----------



## brundel (Oct 24, 2012)

The product these guys make actually contains what it says it does unlike many others.
I cant use my own companies AI because its anabolic and androgenic and I have a heart condition.
I got some exem from these guys and it reversed my gyno symptoms in about 3 days.
Keep up the good work men.


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 24, 2012)

brundel said:


> The product these guys make actually contains what it says it does unlike many others.
> I cant use my own companies AI because its anabolic and androgenic and I have a heart condition.
> I got some exem from these guys and it reversed my gyno symptoms in about 3 days.
> Keep up the good work men.




Thanks for the good words, we are glad your research went well on your rat.


----------



## brundel (Oct 24, 2012)

My rats nipples are MUCH better he tells me. Ehem...yup.


----------



## Musclehead33 (Oct 24, 2012)

Only a few days left i am hearing so get in on this everyone!

brundel glad to hear your research went well bro.


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 24, 2012)

Biggest sale in IM right here! Save with osta-gain!


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 25, 2012)

Musclehead33 said:


> Only a few days left i am hearing so get in on this everyone!
> 
> brundel glad to hear your research went well bro.




*ALL GOOD THINGS COME TO AN END

SALE WILL END SOON SO STOCK UP NOW 

40% OFF EVERYTHING RIGHT NOW

USE CODE 

ALPHA

CLICK HERE TO VISIT THE BEST RESEARCH WAREHOUSE IN THE WORLD!
*


----------



## osta-president (Oct 25, 2012)

Is the sale 40% off everything?


----------



## Musclehead33 (Oct 25, 2012)

osta-president said:


> Is the sale 40% off everything?


. Everything!!!


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 26, 2012)

Musclehead33 said:


> . Everything!!!



BIGGEST SALE IN IM HISTORY! And this will end soon, so jump on it!


----------



## osta-president (Oct 26, 2012)

The sale will last through the weekend.


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 27, 2012)

This is it,this is the spot.Osta-gain has what what you need!


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 29, 2012)

*SALE ENDS OCT 31st! DONT MISS OUT
USE CODE
alpha
TO SAVE 40% OFF EVERYTHING!
Osta-gain.com*​


----------



## Musclehead33 (Oct 29, 2012)

maniac0614 said:


> *SALE ENDS OCT 31st! DONT MISS OUT
> USE CODE
> alpha
> TO SAVE 40% OFF EVERYTHING!
> Osta-gain.com*​


Bump this up!!!


----------



## osta-president (Oct 29, 2012)

If you are in the North East, or Midwest or anywhere for that matter shipping times may be affected by the storm, so please be patient. SALE ENDS on the 31st


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Sale ends tomorrow the 31st @ Midnight! Take advantage of this great deal!
OSTA-GAIN.COM *​


----------



## Musclehead33 (Oct 30, 2012)

osta-president said:


> If you are in the North East, or Midwest or anywhere for that matter shipping times may be affected by the storm, so please be patient. SALE ENDS on the 31st


Just wanted to bump this up! Hope everyone is doing o.k in this storm.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Oct 30, 2012)

I took advantage of this sale with two orders. One of my products was unavailable on the first order.
Got the first order in two days!!!
Excellent customer service, reasonable prices and shipping, loyalty program and a discount coupon....HAPPY CUSTOMER. 
*WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR?*


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 31, 2012)

*TODAY IS THE LAST DAY TO SAVE 40% OFF
USE CODE*
*
alpha*

*TO SAVE 40% OFF*

*OSTA-GAIN.COM*​


----------



## Tiburon (Nov 1, 2012)

DAMN!!! I missed it...just found this thread! Wanted to try you guys out. Maybe next time.


----------



## maniac0614 (Nov 2, 2012)

*DUE TO ALL THE REQUESTS......

WE ARE EXTENDING THE SALE

BUT YOU NOW SAVE 30% OFF EVERYTHING!

SAME CODE!

**USE CODE 

alpha

AND SAVE 30% OFF

**OSTA-GAIN.COM*​


----------



## Tiburon (Nov 2, 2012)

Sweet! That works...Thanks Osta-Gain!


----------



## Musclehead33 (Nov 2, 2012)

Tiburon said:


> Sweet! That works...Thanks Osta-Gain!


Just when you thought it was over BAM!!!.lol.
remember Osta gains products are for research purposes only!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 2, 2012)

yay


need more dick steroids


----------



## Musclehead33 (Nov 3, 2012)

Sale still going on!
code alpha


----------



## osta-president (Nov 4, 2012)

The sale is still going.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 4, 2012)

*Thanks again Osta-Gain!!!*


----------



## maniac0614 (Nov 4, 2012)

fsdsob said:


> *Thanks again Osta-Gain!!!*



Thank you for being an awesome customer!


----------

